# هذه أسئلتي



## أسد (15 سبتمبر 2007)

باسم الله الرحمــن الرحـيم
سأبدأ بهذا السؤال و الذي على طريقه سأدرج إلى تاليه بكل بساطة و دون مقدمات




هل كانت تعلم مريم أنها حامل فى الإله نفسه؟


​


----------



## Michael (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسئلتي*



أسد قال:


> باسم الله الرحمــن الرحـيم
> سأبدأ بهذا السؤال و الذي على طريقه سأدرج إلى تاليه بكل بساطة و دون مقدمات
> 
> 
> ...


 

مع التحفظ من صيغة السؤال نقول:

هل كانت مريم تعلم انها حبلى بابن الله؟؟


إِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلآئِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِّنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهاً فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ [آل عمران : 45]

وَمَرْيَمَ ابْنَتَ عِمْرَانَ الَّتِي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ مِن رُّوحِنَا وَصَدَّقَتْ بِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّهَا وَكُتُبِهِ وَكَانَتْ مِنَ الْقَانِتِينَ [التحريم : 12]


[Q-BIBLE]
Luk 1:26  وفي الشهر السادس أرسل جبرائيل الملاك من الله إلى مدينة من الجليل اسمها ناصرة
Luk 1:27  إلى عذراء مخطوبة لرجل من بيت داود اسمه يوسف. واسم العذراء مريم.
Luk 1:28  فدخل إليها الملاك وقال: «سلام لك أيتها المنعم عليها! الرب معك. مباركة أنت في النساء».
Luk 1:29  فلما رأته اضطربت من كلامه وفكرت ما عسى أن تكون هذه التحية!
Luk 1:30  فقال لها الملاك: «لا تخافي يا مريم لأنك قد وجدت نعمة عند الله.
Luk 1:31  وها أنت ستحبلين وتلدين ابنا وتسمينه يسوع.
[/Q-BIBLE]

سلام ونعمة


----------



## أسد (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسئلتي*

يعني أنها كانت تعلم و دليلك من القرآن و الكتاب المقدس
الجواب : نعم
الثاني :



هل سجدت مريم ليسوع مرة أو نادته بيا إلهي أو يا خالقي؟​


----------



## أسد (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسئلتي*



   قال:


> إِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلآئِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِّنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهاً فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ [آل عمران : 45]
> 
> وَمَرْيَمَ ابْنَتَ عِمْرَانَ الَّتِي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ مِن رُّوحِنَا وَصَدَّقَتْ بِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّهَا وَكُتُبِهِ وَكَانَتْ مِنَ الْقَانِتِينَ [التحريم : 12]



ملاحظة : هذه الآيات تتحدث عن المسيح كعبد لله لا كإله أو كإبنه
لذا من الأحسن الإبتعاد عن القرآن في هذا الموضوع


----------



## Michael (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسئلتي*



أسد قال:


> يعني أنها كانت تعلم و دليلك من القرآن و الكتاب المقدس
> الجواب : نعم
> الثاني :
> 
> ...


 
[Q-BIBLE]Luk 1:38  فقالت مريم: «هوذا أنا أمة الرب. ليكن لي كقولك». فمضى من عندها الملاك.[/Q-BIBLE] 

يلوح لى انك ترغب بالصول الى امر ما!!

لماذا لا تعرضة مباشرة؟؟

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Michael (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسئلتي*



أسد قال:


> ملاحظة : هذه الآيات تتحدث عن المسيح كعبد لله لا كإله أو كإبنه


 
غير صحيح

راجع التفاسير لن تجد انها قالت عبد الله بالنصوص التى ذكرتها لك

تراجع مرة اخرى لعلك تفهم

_إِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلآئِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِّنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهاً فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ [آل عمران : 45]

وَمَرْيَمَ ابْنَتَ عِمْرَانَ الَّتِي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ مِن رُّوحِنَا وَصَدَّقَتْ بِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّهَا وَكُتُبِهِ وَكَانَتْ مِنَ الْقَانِتِينَ [التحريم : 12] _

_هل رائيت_

_على العموم القران ليس هدفنا ولكنك سالت وانا اوردت لك الاجبة من هنا وهناك_

_سلام ونعمة_


----------



## أسد (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسئلتي*



MichaelMagdy قال:


> [Q-BIBLE]Luk 1:38  فقالت مريم: «هوذا أنا أمة الرب. ليكن لي كقولك». فمضى من عندها الملاك.[/Q-BIBLE]
> 
> يلوح لى انك ترغب بالصول الى امر ما!!
> 
> ...



هل يمكنني الإجابة بنعم على أنها قالت يا إلهي ويا خالقي ليسوع ؟
لا يمكنني عرض السؤال الجوهري مباشرة ...


----------



## أسد (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسئلتي*



MichaelMagdy قال:


> غير صحيح
> 
> راجع التفاسير لن تجد انها قالت عبد الله بالنصوص التى ذكرتها لك
> 
> ...



لن أجادلك و أرد على غير صحيح بغير صحيح


----------



## أسد (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسئلتي*

لا زلت انتظر ردود المسيحيين بالخصوص


----------



## Michael (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسئلتي*

اخى الحبيب يبدو انة لا سؤال لديك

اولا سالت وقلت

هل سجدت مريم ليسوع مرة أو نادته بيا إلهي أو يا خالقي؟

وبعدها سالت وقلت 

هل يمكنني الإجابة بنعم على أنها قالت يا إلهي ويا خالقي ليسوع ؟

بالمرة الاولى سالت عن السجود وبعدها سؤالك بكلمة او وبعدها بكلمة و

على العموم الاجابة هى نعم ظاهرا وباطنا

سلام ونعمة


----------



## أسد (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسئلتي*

الإجابة : نعم
فلماذا كانت تبحث عنه وخافت عليه أن يكون ضل الطريق؟ (لوقا 2: 42-49)​


----------



## Kiril (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسئلتي*

مش مريم هي امه؟
و ابنها تاه
عاوزها تعمل ايه؟
الضنا غالي


----------



## Michael (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسئلتي*



أسد قال:


> الإجابة : نعم
> 
> فلماذا كانت تبحث عنه وخافت عليه أن يكون ضل الطريق؟ (لوقا 2: 42-49)​


 
اولا السيد المسيح لم يضل الطريق ومريم لم تخف ان يكون ضل الطريق بل لم يكونوا يعرفون اين هو - فهنالك فرق بين هذا وما تسال عنة

ثانيا 

[q-bible]
Luk 2:42 ولما كانت له اثنتا عشرة سنة صعدوا إلى أورشليم كعادة العيد.
Luk 2:43 وبعدما أكملوا الأيام بقي عند رجوعهما الصبي يسوع في أورشليم ويوسف وأمه لم يعلما.
Luk 2:44 وإذ ظناه بين الرفقة ذهبا مسيرة يوم وكانا يطلبانه بين الأقرباء والمعارف.
Luk 2:45 ولما لم يجداه رجعا إلى أورشليم يطلبانه.
Luk 2:46 وبعد ثلاثة أيام وجداه في الهيكل جالسا في وسط المعلمين يسمعهم ويسألهم.
Luk 2:47 وكل الذين سمعوه بهتوا من فهمه وأجوبته.
Luk 2:48 فلما أبصراه اندهشا. وقالت له أمه: «يا بني لماذا فعلت بنا هكذا؟ هوذا أبوك وأنا كنا نطلبك معذبين!»
Luk 2:49 فقال لهما: «لماذا كنتما تطلبانني؟ ألم تعلما أنه ينبغي أن أكون في ما لأبي؟».
[/q-bible]

*من تفسير وتأمُّلات الآباء الأولين-القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي*​ 

يعلّق* العلامة أوريجينوس *على *بحث القدِّيسة مريم والقدِّيس عن الصبي يسوع،* قائلاً: 
[وفي الثانية عشر من عمره بقيَ في أورشليم ولم يعلم أبواه إذ ظنَّاه بين الرفقة... وكانا يطلبانه بين الأقرباء والمعارف ولكنهما لم يجداه... بحث عنه أبواه، يوسف الذي نزل معه إلى مصر، لم يجده... فإنَّنا لا نجد يسوع ونحن بين الأهل والمعارف حسب الجسد، لا نجده في العائلة الجسديّة... يسوعي لن أجده بين الجموع.
أنظر أين وُجد يسوع حتى تأخذ مريم ويوسف معك في البحث عنه فتجده. يقول لنا الإنجيل: وبعد ثلاثة أيام وجداه في الهيكل، *لم يجداه إلا في الهيكل،* كان جالسًا في وسط المعلِّمين يسمعهم ويسألهم. وأنت أيضًا اِبحث عن يسوع في هيكل الله. اِبحث عنه في الكنيسة. اِبحث عنه عند المعلِّمين الذين لا يبرحون الهيكل. اِبحث عنه هناك فستجده. لكن إن اِدَّعى أحد موهبة التعليم وليس له يسوع فهو معلِّم بالاسم فقط، لا تجد عنده يسوع... إننا نجد يسوع عند المعلِّمين الحقيقيِّين كقول البشير... 
الرب يسوع كان يسأل أحيانًا ويجيب أحيانًا، فكان عظيمًا في أسئلته. ونحن نتضرَّع إليه حتى نسمعه يسألنا ويجيبنا...
لنبحث عنه بجهد عظيم مقترنًا بالعذاب، عندئذ نجده، إذ يقول الكتاب: "*هوذا أبوك وأنا كنَّا نطلبك معذَّبين*". لا تبحث عن يسوع في تراخِ وفتور وتردّد كما يفعل البعض، فإنَّ هؤلاء لا يجدوه.] 
كما يقول أيضًا: 
[*لا اِعتقد أنهما كانا معذَّبين لاِعتقادهم أن الصبي قد فُقد أو مات، فلم يكن ممكنًا لمريم أن تشك هكذا،* *وهو الذي حُبل به من الروح القدس، وبشَّر به الملاك، وسجد له الرعاة، وحمله سمعان،* *ولا يمكن أن تنتاب نفس يوسف هذا الفكر، وهو الذي أمره الملاك أن يأخذ الطفل ويهرب به إلى مصر وسمع هذه الكلمات*: "لا تخف أن تأخذ مريم امرأتك لأن الذي حُبل به فيها من الروح القدس" (مت 1: 20). *لا يمكن أن يخَف يوسف على الطفل وهو متيقِّن أنه الله (الكلمة). إذن فعذاب الأبوين وسؤالهما له مغزى آخر قد لا يستشفُّه القارئ العادي...*
*لقد بحثا عن يسوع وذُهلا لمجرَّد التفكير أنه ابتعد عنهما، أو تركهما وذهب إلى موضع آخر، أو ربَّما صعد إلى السماء لينزل في الوقت المناسب...*
أنت أيضًا إن فقدت ابن الله يومًا ما اِبحث عنه أولاً في الهيكل... اِسرع واِسرع إلى الهيكل هناك تجد يسوع الكلمة والحكمة، أي ابن الله]​ 
*ثالثًا: *
يعلّق *القدِّيس أغسطينوس* على كلمات القدِّيسة مريم: "*هوذا أبوك وأنا*" [48]، معلنًا أنها مع ما نالته من كرامة بتجسُّد كلمة الله في أحشائها سلكت بروح التواضع أمام يوسف فقدَّمته عنها قائلة: "*أبوك وأنا*". وهي تعلم أنه ليس من زرعه، لكنها خلال الحب الروحي الذي ملاْ العائلة المقدَّسة حسبته أباه وقدَّمته عن نفسها.​ 
*رابعًا*​ 

: أول كلمات نطق بها السيِّد كما جاء في الأناجيل المقدَّسة هي: "*لماذا كنتما تطلباني، ألم تعلما أنه ينبغي أن أكون فيما لأبي؟!*" [49]. هذه الكلمات تكشف عن طبيعة السيِّد المسيح وعن رسالته كما تحدَّد لنا ملامح السلوك اللائق:​ 
أ. فمن جهة طبيعة السيِّد المسيح، فهو وإن كان لا يتعرَّض على نسبِهِ لمريم ويوسف، إذ قالت له أُمّه: "*هوذا أبوك وأنا كنَّا نطلبك معذَّبين*" [48]، إذ كان يوسف أبًا له حسب الشريعة من أجل التبنِّي وان كان ليس من زرعه، وكانت مريم أُمَّه حسب الجسد، لكنه هو الذي العلي... يؤكِّد علاقته بالآب "ينبغي أن أكون فيما لأبي" معلمنا أنه ابن الله الآب!​ 


سلام ونعمة​


----------



## fredyyy (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسئلتي*

*أسد*
*فلماذا كانت تبحث عنه وخافت عليه أن يكون ضل الطريق؟ (لوقا 2: 42-49) *

*تحذير *

*لا تضع شاهداً بعد كلامك *

*الصيغة معناها أن هذة العبارة موجودة في الكتاب المقدس ... وهذا خطأ*


----------



## متبع الرسل (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسئلتي*

وبعدما أكملوا الأيام بقي عند رجوعهما الصبي يسوع في أورشليم ويوسف وأمه لم يعلما.
Luk 2:44 وإذ ظناه بين الرفقة ذهبا مسيرة يوم وكانا يطلبانه بين الأقرباء والمعارف.
Luk 2:45 ولما لم يجداه رجعا إلى أورشليم يطلبانه

أظن أن الأخ قصد هذه الآيات
أي أنها خافت عليه من ان يكون قد ظل رغم أنه إله


----------



## My Rock (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسئلتي*



أسد قال:


> الإجابة : نعم
> 
> فلماذا كانت تبحث عنه وخافت عليه أن يكون ضل الطريق؟ (لوقا 2: 42-49)​


 

هذا هو حال المسلم, عندما يضيق به الحال في ايجاد دليل, يذكر رقم الشاهد دون النص و يضع مختصر مضلل و كاذب

لننظر مع بعض النص المشار اليه:

*Luk 2:42​*​​ وَلَمَّا كَانَتْ لَهُ اثْنَتَا عَشْرَةَ سَنَةً صَعِدُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ كَعَادَةِ الْعِيدِ. 
Luk 2:43 وَبَعْدَمَا أَكْمَلُوا الأَيَّامَ بَقِيَ عِنْدَ رُجُوعِهِمَا الصَّبِيُّ يَسُوعُ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَيُوسُفُ وَأُمُّهُ لَمْ يَعْلَمَا. 
Luk 2:44 وَإِذْ ظَنَّاهُ بَيْنَ الرُّفْقَةِ ذَهَبَا مَسِيرَةَ يَوْمٍ وَكَانَا يَطْلُبَانِهِ بَيْنَ الأَقْرِبَاءِ وَالْمَعَارِفِ. 
Luk 2:45 وَلَمَّا لَمْ يَجِدَاهُ رَجَعَا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ يَطْلُبَانِهِ. 
Luk 2:46 وَبَعْدَ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ وَجَدَاهُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ جَالِساً فِي وَسْطِ الْمُعَلِّمِينَ يَسْمَعُهُمْ وَيَسْأَلُهُمْ. 
Luk 2:47 وَكُلُّ الَّذِينَ سَمِعُوهُ بُهِتُوا مِنْ فَهْمِهِ وَأَجْوِبَتِهِ. 
Luk 2:48 فَلَمَّا أَبْصَرَاهُ انْدَهَشَا. وَقَالَتْ لَهُ أُمُّهُ: «يَا بُنَيَّ لِمَاذَا فَعَلْتَ بِنَا هَكَذَا؟ هُوَذَا أَبُوكَ وَأَنَا كُنَّا نَطْلُبُكَ مُعَذَّبَيْنِ!» ​Luk 2:49 فَقَالَ لَهُمَا: «لِمَاذَا كُنْتُمَا تَطْلُبَانِنِي؟ أَلَمْ تَعْلَمَا أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ أَكُونَ فِي مَا لأَبِي؟». 

فيا كاذب, طلع لي كلمة ان امه كانت تخاف انه ضل الطريق؟ اين هذا الكلام الكاذب؟

الا يعرف احدكم النقاش دون الكذب يا كذبة؟

ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات


----------



## جهاد الباطل (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسئلتي*

عايزين شوية نظام ممكن ولا 
ده موضوع يناقش شبهه او غير فى المسيحية 
فلماذا الاستعانة بنصوص من القرأن 
فنحن نسألكم فى دينكم  فهل كمال دينكم هو القران 
ام انه دين كامل ولا نقص فية 
اما بالنسبة للموضوع لم افهم بعد المراد من الاسئلة المطروحة 
فانى منتظر تطور فى الردود حتى يتسنى لى الرد


----------



## انت الفادي (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسئلتي*

احبائي المسلمين
هه في الواقع اسألة جميلة.
فكان السؤال الاول هل تعلم مريم العزراء ان المحبول به هو ابن الله ام لا؟
الاجابة نعم كانت تعلم لان الملاك قاله لها:
[Q-BIBLE]
لوقا 1 : 30
*[FONT=&quot]30 فَقَالَ لَهَا الْمَلاَكُ:«لاَ تَخَافِي يَا مَرْيَمُ، لأَنَّكِ قَدْ وَجَدْتِ نِعْمَةً عِنْدَ اللهِ. 31 وَهَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْنًا وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ. 32 هذَا يَكُونُ عَظِيمًا، وَابْنَ الْعَلِيِّ يُدْعَى، وَيُعْطِيهِ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ كُرْسِيَّ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ، 33 وَيَمْلِكُ عَلَى بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ لِمُلْكِهِ نِهَايَةٌ[/FONT]*

[/Q-BIBLE]

و ايضا في حادثة الهيكل التي انت ذكرتها ايضا قالها لها السيد المسيح بأنه يجب ان يكون في ما لابيه.. فالهيكل بالطبع لا يملكه يوسف بل هو لله.
و لو لاحظت قول الوحي ان مريم حفظت كل هذا الكلام.
ثم تأتي اول معجزات السيد المسيح و هي تحويل الماء الي خمر في:
[Q-BIBLE]
يوحنا 2: 1
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ كَانَ عُرْسٌ فِي قَانَا الْجَلِيلِ، وَكَانَتْ أُمُّ يَسُوعَ هُنَاكَ. 2 وَدُعِيَ أَيْضًا يَسُوعُ وَتَلاَمِيذُهُ إِلَى الْعُرْسِ. 3 وَلَمَّا فَرَغَتِ الْخَمْرُ، قَالَتْ أُمُّ يَسُوعَ لَهُ:«لَيْسَ لَهُمْ خَمْرٌ». 4 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ:«مَا لِي وَلَكِ يَا امْرَأَةُ؟ لَمْ تَأْتِ سَاعَتِي بَعْدُ». 5 قَالَتْ أُمُّهُ لِلْخُدَّامِ:«مَهْمَا قَالَ لَكُمْ فَافْعَلُوهُ».[/FONT]*
[/Q-BIBLE]

نلاحظ من كلام مريم هنا ايمانها الشديد به فهي تقول للخدم مهما قال لكم فأفعلوه.. فهي تؤمن به لدرجة ان تأمر الاخرين ايضا ان يسمعو له في قوله.


اما بخصوص قولك او استشهادك بحادثة الهيكل بأن ابويه خافو عليه.. لا يا عزيزي.. اقرأ النص جيدا و اعرف ما هو مكتوب.
[Q-BIBLE]
لوقا 2 : 48
*[FONT=&quot]48 فَلَمَّا أَبْصَرَاهُ انْدَهَشَا. وَقَالَتْ لَهُ أُمُّهُ:«يَا بُنَيَّ، لِمَاذَا فَعَلْتَ بِنَا هكَذَا؟ هُوَذَا أَبُوكَ وَأَنَا كُنَّا نَطْلُبُكَ مُعَذَّبَيْنِ!» 49 فَقَالَ لَهُمَا:«لِمَاذَا كُنْتُمَا تَطْلُبَانِنِي؟ أَلَمْ تَعْلَمَا أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ أَكُونَ فِي مَا لأَبِي؟». 50 فَلَمْ يَفْهَمَا الْكَلاَمَ الَّذِي قَالَهُ لَهُمَا[/FONT]*
[/Q-BIBLE]


فالسيد المسيح هو ماذال ابنهما فهو تربي معهم مدة اثنا عشر سنة بطولها.. فأفتقادهم له ليس جزعا او خوفا ان يكون قد تاه او ضل الطريق بل هو افتقاد الي شخصه.
اشتياق الي الابن. حبا فيه.
فلو لاحظت كلمة نطلبك معزبين... هي تفيد الاشتياق و ليس الخوف.


----------



## fredyyy (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسئلتي*

*كلام رائع أنت الفادي*

*الرب يباركك ......:big29:*


----------



## My Rock (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسئلتي*



اسكندرانى قال:


> تناقض عجيب جدا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

ماهو هذا التناقض العجيب يا شطور؟

ولا هي كلمة صارت على لسانك كل واحد منكم؟


----------



## اسكندرانى (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسئلتي*



My Rock قال:


> ماهو هذا التناقض العجيب يا شطور؟
> 
> ولا هي كلمة صارت على لسانك كل واحد منكم؟




انشر المشاركة كاملة ياشطور لكى اناقشك واقول لك ماهو هذا التناقض


----------



## My Rock (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسئلتي*



اسكندرانى قال:


> انشر المشاركة كاملة ياشطور لكى اناقشك واقول لك ماهو هذا التناقض


 

انت فاطر ولا لساتك؟ :smile01
الظاهر الصيام مأثر عليك.. مسكين مش عارف بتتكلم في ايه..


----------



## المحايد (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسئلتي*

حرر بواسطة Athanasius 

للخروج عن الموضوع 

يا اخي ... عندك سؤال بعيد عن الموضوع يبقى اولا تبحث عنة في المنتدى في المواضيع 
ثانيا تضعة في موضوع منفصل


----------



## اسكندرانى (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسئلتي*



My Rock قال:


> انت فاطر ولا لساتك؟ :smile01
> الظاهر الصيام مأثر عليك.. مسكين مش عارف بتتكلم في ايه..





مين فينا اللى مش عارف يتكلم ويرد على اسئلة الآخر .... ويحذف


سؤالى مرتان ............ لم أعرف ان هذا السؤال يخيفكم الى هذه الدرجة حجتى تحذفوه مرتان



فالسيد المسيح هو ماذال ابنهما فهو تربي معهم مدة اثنا عشر سنة بطولها.. فأفتقادهم له ليس جزعا او خوفا ان يكون قد تاه او ضل الطريق بل هو افتقاد الي شخصه.
اشتياق الي الابن. حبا فيه.
فلو لاحظت كلمة نطلبك معزبين... هي تفيد الاشتياق و ليس الخوف. 





للمرة الثالثة ................. ماهذا التناقض ؟؟؟؟؟


بدلا ان تحذفوا ردوا ............. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## المسلم المغربي (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسئلتي*




   قال:


> Luk 2:48 فَلَمَّا أَبْصَرَاهُ انْدَهَشَا. وَقَالَتْ لَهُ أُمُّهُ: «يَا بُنَيَّ لِمَاذَا فَعَلْتَ بِنَا هَكَذَا؟ هُوَذَا أَبُوكَ وَأَنَا كُنَّا نَطْلُبُكَ مُعَذَّبَيْنِ!»


أظن أن هذا هو دليل الأخ


   قال:


> فيا كاذب, طلع لي كلمة ان امه كانت تخاف انه ضل الطريق؟ اين هذا الكلام الكاذب؟
> 
> الا يعرف احدكم النقاش دون الكذب يا كذبة؟


لكن يا سادة هل من يريد إجابة فهو كاذب ؟ أليس الأحق أن تصححوا له بدل سبه ؟


----------



## Michael (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسئلتي*



المسلم المغربي قال:


> أظن أن هذا هو دليل الأخ
> 
> لكن يا سادة هل من يريد إجابة فهو كاذب ؟ أليس الأحق أن تصححوا له بدل سبه ؟


 

اهل قرات يا عزيزى ما هو بالصفحة الثانية اذ انة بمشاركتك تلك تعود بنا الى الصفحة الثانية وهذة ردودنا

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=455020&postcount=13

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=455117&postcount=14

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=455947&postcount=16

سلام ونعمة


----------



## أسد (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسئلتي*

سلام 
و مرة أخرى هل تقولون أنها لم تخف عليه ؟ إذا كنتم لا فاشرحوا لي معنى " كنا نبحث عنك معذبين "
- لم أقل أنه ضل -
و من فظلكم أرجو التأدب في الحوار و عدم التسرع في السب


----------



## sant felopateer (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسئلتي*



أسد قال:


> سلام
> و مرة أخرى هل تقولون أنها لم تخف عليه ؟ إذا كنتم لا فاشرحوا لي معنى " كنا نبحث عنك معذبين "
> - لم أقل أنه ضل -
> و من فظلكم أرجو التأدب في الحوار و عدم التسرع في السب



*+
بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس الاله الواحد.امين

سلام اخى اسد،،

اولاً يا عزيزى،،
لا أرى داعى من سؤالك عن مخافة القديسة العظيمة مريم للمسيح لان هذا السؤال يجيب نفسه اليست هى ام فمن الطبيعى ان تخاف على المسيح لا لانه ضل بل لان قلبها البشرى يخاف و يقلق على ابن بطنها و مع ذلك كانت تخبى فى قلبها كما تقول اية:
[Q-BIBLE] كانت امه تحفظ جميع هذه الامور في قلبها.[/Q-BIBLE]
و نرى السبب يعود انه اله و هى تعلم ذلك فتصمت و لا تجبر عليه شىء

+ عزيزى لاحظت فى ردودك السابقة انك مشغول بفكرة مريم ام الله و كيف مريم تقلبت الفكرة دعنى يا صديقى اتركك مع بعض ايات توضح لك ايمان مريم بالمسيح و تقبله...
[Q-BIBLE]28- فدخل اليها الملاك و قال سلام لك ايتها المنعم عليها الرب معك مباركة انت في النساء.
 29- فلما راته اضطربت من كلامه و فكرت ما عسى ان تكون هذه التحية.
 30- فقال لها الملاك لا تخافي يا مريم لانك قد وجدت نعمة عند الله.
 31- و ها انت ستحبلين و تلدين ابنا و تسمينه يسوع.
 32- هذا يكون عظيما و ابن العلي يدعى و يعطيه الرب الاله كرسي داود ابيه.
 33- و يملك على بيت يعقوب الى الابد و لا يكون لملكه نهاية.
 34- فقالت مريم للملاك كيف يكون هذا و انا لست اعرف رجلا.
 35- فاجاب الملاك و قال لها الروح القدس يحل عليك و قوة العلي تظللك فلذلك ايضا القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله.
 36- و هوذا اليصابات نسيبتك هي ايضا حبلى بابن في شيخوختها و هذا هو الشهر السادس لتلك المدعوة عاقرا.
 37- لانه ليس شيء غير ممكن لدى الله.
 38- فقالت مريم هوذا انا امة الرب ليكن لي كقولك فمضى من عندها الملاك.[/Q-BIBLE]
[Q-BIBLE]
41- فلما سمعت اليصابات سلام مريم ارتكض الجنين في بطنها و امتلات اليصابات من الروح القدس.
 42- و صرخت بصوت عظيم و قالت مباركة انت في النساء و مباركة هي ثمرة بطنك.
 43- فمن اين لي هذا ان تاتي ام ربي الي.
 44- فهوذا حين صار صوت سلامك في اذني ارتكض الجنين بابتهاج في بطني.
 45- فطوبى للتي امنت ان يتم ما قيل لها من قبل الرب.[/Q-BIBLE]
[Q-BIBLE]
 46- فقالت مريم تعظم نفسي الرب.
 47- و تبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي.
 48- لانه نظر الى اتضاع امته فهوذا منذ الان جميع الاجيال تطوبني.
 49- لان القدير صنع بي عظائم و اسمه قدوس.
 50- و رحمته الى جيل الاجيال للذين يتقونه.
 51- صنع قوة بذراعه شتت المستكبرين بفكر قلوبهم.
 52- انزل الاعزاء عن الكراسي و رفع المتضعين.
 53- اشبع الجياع خيرات و صرف الاغنياء فارغين.
 54- عضد اسرائيل فتاه ليذكر رحمة.
 55- كما كلم اباءنا لابراهيم و نسله الى الابد.
 56- فمكثت مريم عندها نحو ثلاثة اشهر ثم رجعت الى بيتها.[/Q-BIBLE]*


----------



## رحاب رجب أحمد (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسئلتي*



اسكندرانى قال:


> انشر المشاركة كاملة ياشطور لكى اناقشك واقول لك ماهو هذا التناقض



لى إستفسار ارجو أن يتسع صدر الإدارة له

لماذا لا تظهر حقا المشاركات قبل أن يراجعها المشرف؟

ولماذا يتم تعديل المشاركات وإقتباس بعض منها فقط؟

مشكورين


----------



## fredyyy (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسئلتي*

*لى إستفسار ارجو أن يتسع صدر الإدارة له
لماذا لا تظهر حقا المشاركات قبل أن يراجعها المشرف؟
ولماذا يتم تعديل المشاركات وإقتباس بعض منها فقط؟*


*إننا نحافظ على نقاء ونظافة وفائدة الطعام المُقدم في هذا المنتدي

(إذا دخل بيتي شخص وقدم لأولادي طعام ورأيت أنه غير صالح
من حقي رفع هذا الطعام من أمامهم للحفاظ على صحتهم )

أرجو أن تكون قد فهمت المعنى من حذف المشاركات عديمة الفائدة*


----------



## أسد (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسئلتي*

هل يرتعب المشرفون من أسئلتي لهذه الدرجة !!!!!
و في الأخير السؤالان الجوهريان !!!
لما هذه الطريقة ؟
أذكروا لي فقط لما تحذفون الردود !!!
قلة أدب ؟ أنا أضع السؤال المحترم فقط
لا نستطيع الإجابة ؟ من الافضل ذكرها


----------



## انت الفادي (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسئلتي*

عزيزي اسد..اري ان تلف و تدور و توحي بكلامك اننا لم نرد عليك في اسألتك.
اليك مشاركتي مرة اخري و ارجوا منك الرد عليها.



انت الفادي قال:


> احبائي المسلمين
> هه في الواقع اسألة جميلة.
> فكان السؤال الاول هل تعلم مريم العزراء ان المحبول به هو ابن الله ام لا؟
> الاجابة نعم كانت تعلم لان الملاك قاله لها:
> ...



لاحظ هنا قول العزراء مريم.. فهي قالت له ابوك و انا كنا نطلبك معذبين..و لم تقل له اقلقتنا عليك.. او خفنا عليك.. او ارتعبنا او ما شابه.
فهنا وصفت العزراء مريم شعورها علي المسيح بالعذاب من الاشتياق.
فلو كانت العزراء مريم تخاف علي السيد المسيح لما تركته وحده من الاصل يا عزيزي. و لا تركته يغرب عن عينها لحظة واحدة.. مع العلم ان السيد المسيح كان منذ الصغر يمتلك الحكمة و المقدرة..و العقل الذي يفوق سنه.. فكيف تخاف مريم علي مثل هذا الصبي؟؟؟ كيف تخاف علي انسان يمتلك كل هذه الحكمة و العقلية؟؟
و هذا حال اي ابوين يخافان علي ابنائهم.
و لكن هذا ليس الحال مع يوسف و مريم... فهم يعرفون من هو السيد المسيح. و معرفتهم له لا تنفي اشتياقهم له في غيبته و التي وصفتها مريم بالعذاب.
ارجوا ان تكون فهمت.


----------



## Tabitha (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسئلتي*



رحاب رجب أحمد قال:


> لى إستفسار ارجو أن يتسع صدر الإدارة له
> 
> لماذا لا تظهر حقا المشاركات قبل أن يراجعها المشرف؟
> 
> ...


*
ليه الكذب! 
مين قال ان المشاركات لا تظهر قبل ان يعتمدها المشرف!

اما بخصوص تعديل المشاركات ... فالتعديل بيكون عن الكلام الخارج عن حدود الأدب أو الخارج عن سياق الموضوع .. لعدم تشتيت الموضوع ..
ولا عايزين الحكاية هيصى وكل واحد يدخل يتكلم في وادي لواحده!*






أسد قال:


> هل يرتعب المشرفون من أسئلتي لهذه الدرجة !!!!!
> و في الأخير السؤالان الجوهريان !!!
> لما هذه الطريقة ؟
> أذكروا لي فقط لما تحذفون الردود !!!
> ...




*يا مرعب يا خطير!اااا!
مافيش غير سؤال واحد لك هو اللي حذف على كل الهيصة اللي انت عميلها!
والسؤال ده كان عبارة عن تكرار لنفس سؤال الاخوة اجابوك عليه...
وتاني مرة تفتح موضوع مافيش حاجة اسمها "هذه اسئلتي" 
في حاجة اسمها كل موضوع يبقى عبارة عن نقاش لسؤال واحد فقط ...

ولا كمان إتباع النظام صعب عليكم ! 

بيكفي 
وإذا عندك أسلة تانية ضعها بموضوع منفصل*

*يغلق.....*


----------

